# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Des amateurs de reptiles?

## lily130/8

Salut à tous, j'ai conscience que ce post risque de déplaire à certains amis des rongeurs... mais voilà, je voulais savoir s'il y a des amateurs de reptiles sur Rescue  :Smile: 

Ici j'ai 18 lézards de 4 espèces différentes, et 2 pythons. Je mettrai des photos si mon post intéresse des gens ^^

----------


## loulouk

moi  :Smile: 

actuellement à la maison, un regius mâle, et un viridis femelle , avant ça j'avais 2 regius et une couleuvre, j’ai eu aussi quelques lézards 

au plaisir de voir tes photos  :Smile:

----------


## lilou 92

Moi aussi, j ai actuellement un BCI de 7 ans et je me suis occupée des reptiles de l école véto oú j étudie. Nous avons des geckos, pogona, panterophis, python nain et regius. Et un iguane à la clinique  :Smile:

----------


## lily130/8

ah ben ça fait plaisir de voir que je ne suis pas seule  :Stick Out Tongue: 

voilà mes écailleux

les python regius (classic et bumblebee)







tribolonotus gracilis



auriculatus







chahoua









et quelques uns de mes ciliatus (je les met pas tous, j'en ai 12 ^^)









au niveau de mes projet, je cherche un mâle tribolonotus gracilis NC et un viridis biak jaune.  :Smile:

----------


## loulouk

le viridis jaune est juvénile, aucun ne garde cette couleur ^^
je mettrais une photo du miens, il est entrain d’évoluer, j'en ait fait aujourd'hui

----------


## loulouk

tu as une bine belle brochette de bebettes  :: 

voila ma peste quand je lai achetée 


et la voila aujourd'hui

----------


## lilou 92

Magnifiques vos loulous. 
Voici notre boa. Et je vous mets en plus des photos du club de mon école.








Ho'drey, Une de nos serpents des blés au caractère fort XD 


Philibert, le python nain (Antaresia childreni)


Les PR


Nos geckos léopards

----------


## loulouk

oh purée ces petits élaphes c'est des pestes xd,
la mienne se prenait régulièrement pour un serpent à sonnette  ::

----------


## lilou 92

C est clair, elles ont la dent facile contrairement à d autres  ::

----------


## aurore27

Ils sont beaux tous ces reptiles, j'adore !

----------


## lily130/8

loulouk effectivement...  du coup j'ai laissé tomber le jaune, voici mon futur loulou

----------


## loulouk

joli !  pourquoi laissé tombé ? c'est intéressant aussi de le voir évoluer, moi je voulais justement un jaune pour assister à son évolution et ses changement de couleurs 

tite photo de mon serpent à sonnette quand elle était petite

----------


## loulouk

et voila mon regius

----------


## lily130/8

j'ai beaucoup hésité pour la couleur, et une fois adultes je préfère les verts, et quand je suis tombée sur celui là avec du bleu en plus...

----------


## loulouk

ils sont tous verts adultes, ce qui change c'est le marquage selon leur localité et les couleurs plus ou moin marquées bien sur, et les changement pendant leur croissance, chaque sujet est différent
si tu ne connais pas bien l'espèce je te conseil quand même de bien te renseigner avant de te lancer, ils sont relativement agressifs, même très jeunes, et sont très fragiles

----------


## lily130/8

je me suis renseignée sur ce qui est important en fait ^^ donc aménagement du terra, paramètres à respecter, caractère... mais tout ce qui est couleur et localité c'est secondaire donc je me renseigne que maintenant. Celui que j'ai réservé a 3 ans et est de caractère cool selon l'éleveur, après je suis pas une adepte des manipulations, et je sais bien qu'il se laissera pas faire comme un PR

----------


## loulouk

connaitre la localité est importante parce que du coup ils sont de tailles et de tempérament différents

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

> Salut à tous, j'ai conscience que ce post risque de déplaire à certains amis des rongeurs... mais voilà, je voulais savoir s'il y a des amateurs de reptiles sur Rescue 
> 
> Ici j'ai 18 lézards de 4 espèces différentes, et 2 pythons. Je mettrai des photos si mon post intéresse des gens ^^


Je fais de la terrario depuis 2005; j'ai eu des lézards, tortues, urodèles, et invertébrés. Par contre, pas de serpents (ma famille en a peur).
Par contre, j'ai drastiquement moins d'animaux depuis mes débuts, puisque, la PA étant passée dans ma tête entre temps, je n'ai depuis plusieurs années déjà, que des reptiles et NACS d'adoption. 
Et c'est pas le type d'animaux qu'on trouve le plus souvent en sauvetage.

----------


## loulouk

en sauvetage je trouve qu'on a quand même plus d'espèces " de base " comme les tortue, ou les regius pour les serpents , mais si tu veux une espèce précise comme le viridis ben à l'adoption tu peux te brosser  ::

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

En fait, je me dis que les reptiles sont tellement fragiles, que les gros cons qui les maltraitent n'ont pas le temps de déduire que leur animal va mal et qu'il vaut mieux contacter une assoc pour le faire adopter. L'animal meurt avant dans l'indifférence générale, avec une bonne excuse du type "ouais mais les reptiles, c'est plein de maladie, c'est normal qu'il meurt au bout de 3 mois..."

Donc généralement, à l'adoption, on trouve les espèces "bulldozer", celles qui supportent le mieux les maintenances dégueux (pogona et compagnie), mais avec quand même des effets secondaires genre problèmes osseux car pas d'UVB ou alimentation pourrie.

Cela dit au passage, ma serre en construction pourra bientôt accueillir un duo de rhaco d'ici deux ou trois mois (le temps de poser le mur végétal et d'acheter des leds horticoles), si d'aventure il y en a à l'adoption.

Je préfère éviter de réserver la cage pour un caméléon parce que je veux le réaménagé en coin orchidées, et j'ai pas envie de voir griller des plantes un peu précieuses à cause d'un spot, ou de voir le caméléon en train de grignoter des feuilles XD

----------


## loulouk

ça me faut penser à une connaissance, qui a acheté un PR ( juv ) , 3 jours après il le retrouve mort, il va chez l'éleveur qui lui en refile un, rebellote, il a tenu 2 jours , je sais pas comment il s'est démerdé ... heureusement après ça il a lâché l'affaire
ma belle soeur elle c'était des tortues, elles ont vécues 6 ou 7 ans dans une eau froide, degueu , sans plage et sans uv, nourries aux crevettes en poudre, elles otn finies par mourrir bien sur, elle n'a jamais voulu me les donner parce que " les gosses vont râler "  ::

----------


## loulouk

si j'avais plus de place j’aurais plus de terra moi aussi

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Je me souviens d'une histoire absolument atroce sur un forum.

C'était une fille qui avait acheté à son copain -qui adorait les reptiles mais n'en avait jamais eu et ne s'était jamais renseigné sur quoique ce soit- un jeune iguane vert.

Elle l'a fourré dans un petit aquarium avec couvercle sans aucune ventilation aménagée, avec un peu de sable, une gamelle d'eau et a demandé des conseils parce qu'il tirait un peu la tronche.

Les gens lui ont fait un topo mais ça n'a pas plu à la fille (forcément fallait dépenser plus d'argent pour refaire une installation correcte), donc elle est allé dans une animalerie, a préféré écouter un vendeur sorti d'on sait pas où qui lui a refourgué un énorme sport chauffant sans UVB genre 160w, qu'elle a fourré dans l'aquarium en faisant un trou dans le couvercle.

Et ils l'ont laissé allumé non-stop toute la journée, tout contents de leur connerie et sans oublier bien sûr de signaler sur le forum qu'un vendeur pro leur avait dit que nos conseils c'était n'imp...

L'iguane est mort le lendemain, grillé comme marshmallow. Il faisait du 50°c-60° dans la totalité du mini-aquarium, sans cachette, sans point froid, mais peur eux c'était normal; l'iguane est un "animal exotique", il a forcément "besoin de chaleur".
Il devait être malade..

----------


## loulouk

pauvre bête

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Ah non mais les histoires de maintenance horrible...
Je me dis dans ces cas là qu'il vaut mieux que les bêtes meurent rapidement parce que les cons voudront jamais dépenser ou se renseigner, et jamais les lâcher non plus à d'autres personnes.

Une fois c'était un jeune avec un PR. Je sais plus quel substrat à la con il lui avait mis mais PAF, le PR avait une énorme irritation ventrale, qui s'était méchamment infectée avec écailles à vif, c'était moche à voir et le pauvre serpent devait souffrir le martyr.
Donc les gens lui conseillent de le mettre sur sopalin et d'aller voir un véto.

Evidemment, le mec a pas suivi les conseils, pour lui c'était sûrement des parasites, et paf, il a vidé sa bouteille de Frontline sur le pauvre serpent (et puis non dilué et direct sur la tronche et sur la blessure, tant qu'on y est) "parce qu'il l'a lu quelque part".
Donc forcément, le serpent a convulsé et il est mort. 

"ah mais je comprends pas"...

----------


## loulouk

le problème c'est qu'ils se renseignent pas non plus, quand on me demande des conseils je leur diot bien que ça revient très cher en équipement ( bien plus que pour la bête elle même ) et quand j'annonce les tarifs en général ça calme déjà pas mal , pis tu as les autres, qui pensent qu'ils y arriveront et que de toute façon ils sont plus malins que les autres ...

----------


## lilou 92

Lol ceux qui ne se remettent jamais en question il y en a pas mal.
D'ailleurs quand je me balade sur les sites de connaisseurs de reptiles et réseaux sociaux, je ne vois que de jeunes animaux de 2 - 3 ans au lieu de 15 - 20 ans.
Les gens ne les gardent pas longtemps ou les échangent conte la couleur dernier cri.
Quand je vendais l ancien terra du boa, j ai 3 personnes qui m ont demandé si je voulais un reptile à la place du terra...

Sans parler de ceux qui vont chez le vétérinaire qu une fois l animal à demi mort (si ils y vont).
L excuse favorite: il n y a pas de veto compétant dans mon coin

----------


## loulouk

ben pour les vétos je dois dire que c'est pas totalement faux, je pense qu'il y a assez peu de vétos capable de gérer réellement ce genre d'animaux, perso j’ai toujours fait du home made avec eux .
J'ai acheté 2 bb régius parasités je me suis démerdée, et quand j’ai eu ma viris ( en hiver ) elle a chopée un coup de froid, panique à bord elle commençait à faire des bulles, hors de question d'aller la trimbaler en bagnole en hiver sans savoir si le véto arriverait à faire quelque chose, je me suis débrouillée ( bon elle va très bien hein, et j’ai réglé le souci en quelques heures en modifiant provisoirement ses paramètres pour l'assécher )

----------


## lily130/8

perso j'ai un véto spécialisé en reptiles réputé dans mes amis FB et je lui envoie un MP si j'ai une question, et il me dit si c'est la peine de venir le voir ou non

----------


## lilou 92

Le truc c est que même si le veto ne s y connaît pas trop, il peut passer un coup de fil à un confrère qui s y connaît. Et c est le seule à pouvoir prescrire des analgésiques, ains, etc.. Sans faire de la médecine compliquée, tu peux prendre en charge facilement et te renseigner dans un livre (la plus part des vétos le font quand ils ne s y connaissent pas en la matière et c est souvent payant)

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Bah faut pas chercher plus loin: le fric.

Maintenant se racheter un animal, c'est comme se racheter une paire de chaussure. 
Plutôt que d'amener l'animal chez un véto, ou dans le cas des chaussures, de les faire reposer une semelle, ben hop, ils préfèrent repasser à l'animalerie.

Et le manque d'interaction possible avec les reptiles confortent les idiots dans l'idée que ce sont juste des objets décos. Si l'animal poussait des cris déchirants et faisait des papouilles, ils auraient peut-être plus de conscience à ce sujet.

Et encore, je dis ça, mais vu le nombre de gens qui maltraitent leurs chiens et leurs chats....J'ai presque envie de dire qu'il y a des cas désespérés qui se ficheront à tout jamais des animaux, peut importe l'espèce.

----------


## Saff

Les vendeurs contribuent aussi à ce genre de comportement : pourquoi aller sur un forum spécialisé alors que dans l'animalerie où on achète l'animal, ils fournissent de super conseils ?

Je n'ai pas de reptiles mais j'ai un bac de 250l et on vient d'aménager un 2e aquarium pour adopter un hamster. Et je me dis que j'ai été bien avisée d'aller sur les forums spécialisés avant d'adopter. Par exemple je ne savais pas qu'un hamster avait besoin d'une installation de 80 x 50 cm au strict minimum. Quand je vois les habitrails qui doivent faire à tout casser 40 x 25...
Pour les reptiles, je ne me suis jamais renseignée mais je présume que les conditions de maintenance sont bien différentes de ce qui est annoncé lors d'un achat en animalerie.
C'est triste parce qu'avec l'avènement d'internet, on a plus l'excuse de ne pas avoir la possibilité de mieux s'informer...

----------


## loulouk

je dirais que ça dépend ou tu vas,
perso jai acheté mes 2 actuels au même vendeur, certe il travaille en animalerie mais à côté il détiens quelques dizaines d'espèces et il est capacitaire, du coup il pose pas mal de questions à l'acheteur, le conseil aussi beaucoup et n'hésite pas à refuser une vente s'il pense que l'acheteur potentiel ne sera pas capable de gérer l'animal ( il ne vend pas de viridis à un novice par exemple ) , et il n'hésite pas non plus à dire aux gens de ne pas acheter telle ou telle chose inutile pour leur bac .

Idéalement quand u achètes une espèce c'est que tu t'es renseigné en amont un minimum ( après quand tu vois le prix de certaines ça calme aussi pas mal le kéké qui veut juste frimer avec un serpent )

j'ai acheté mes bêtes, il m'a fournit leur certificat CITES; ce qui n'est clairement pas le cas partout

----------


## Saff

Ah oui je suis d'accord avec toi, y en a qui sont consciencieux. J'ai un ami qui est responsable de la partie animalerie d'un magasin franchisé, il fait pas n'importe quoi non plus (même si quand il vient manger à la maison y a des sujets qu'on aborde pas tous les deux histoire de passer un bon repas...). Mais à un moment donné soit tu es totalement respectueux du bien-être animal, soit t'es vendeur. Pour moi les deux sont rarement compatibles.

----------


## loulouk

il y aura toujours des vendeurs, quoi qu'on fasse, alors autant que se soit bien fait par quelqu'un qui connait son sujet

----------


## lily130/8

ce post est pas très actif ^^
j’accueille un BCI jeudi  :Smile: 



et j'ai contaminé une bénévole de la PA qui m'a réservé 4 ciliatus (elle arrivait pas à se décider, alors elle prend les 4  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## lilou 92

Alors ça y est, tu as du accueillir la bête  
Je viens de surprendre le mien en train de dévorer du regard mes furets (que je venais de mettre dans la maison car il faisait trop chaud dehors)

----------


## zezette épouse X

J'avais jamais vu ce topic.

Jolies, vos bestioles.

Il y en a quelques-unes à la maison aussi, des serpents.

----------


## lily130/8

> Alors ça y est, tu as du accueillir la bête  
> Je viens de surprendre le mien en train de dévorer du regard mes furets (que je venais de mettre dans la maison car il faisait trop chaud dehors)


excellent!!  par contre j'y connais rien en furets, mais ça risque pas de les stresser?



> J'avais jamais vu ce topic.
> 
> Jolies, vos bestioles.
> 
> Il y en a quelques-unes à la maison aussi, des serpents.


photos! 

j'ai également un morelia bredli arrivé hier, et un couple de gehyra vorax  :Smile:

----------


## lilou 92

Les stresser non, il en faudrait beaucoup pour les stresser ces 2 là  (ce sont des prédateurs et non des proies et quand le terra était encore au sol, c'était les 1er à venir renifler la vitre du terra pour voir ce qu'il y avait derrière).
Quand Basile a faim, n'importe quel truc qui bouge attire son attention. Je peux mettre le rat dans le terra, si je marche de l'autre coté dans la pièce, il va me suivre moi au lieu d'aller vers le rat XD D'ailleurs, il s'est déjà pris la vitre en pleine gueule parce qu'il essayait de me viser au lieu de viser le rat (du coup maintenant j'agite la proie avec un bras télescopique pour qu'il ne cherche pas pendant 3h)

----------


## Tiffany86

Lily, tes animaux me disent quelques choses, tu n'es pas sur le forum les dragons d'asgard par hasard?

J'ai aussi pas mal de reptiles, pour le moment je n'ai pas le temps de mettre de photos mais j'en mettrais.

Pogona, EM, Rhacodactylus auriculatus, couples d'Eurydactylodes agricolae, couples de BCI, Morelia viridis Biak, Varanus acanthurus, Uromastyx geyri, Correlophus ciliatus.

Par contre il existe bien des Morelia viridis Biak jaune, ce sont des sélections, surtout des éleveurs étrangers qui en ont (je peux te donner des noms si tu veux) mais les prix sont un peu plus élevé ^^

Et pas trop courant non plus, notre femelle sera aussi une sélection jaune.

----------


## zezette épouse X

Faudrait que je refasse des photos aussi, celles que j'ai ne sont pas récentes du tout.

----------


## lily130/8

Oui Tiffany je suis chez les dragons, et on est même amies sur facebook parce que j'étais intéressée par tes futures naissances d'eurydactylodes  :: 

Les nouveaux  :Smile:

----------


## lily130/8

on est pas bien nombreux... ici quelques nouvelles espèces: dendrobates, lugubris, geckolepis, lepidophyma et tégu d'argentine.
Je mettrai des photos à l'occasion. 
Voilà déjà une photo de ma lapine compètement appeurée par les reptiles  (en bas terra de ma tégu et en haut mon boa)

----------


## Petite Etoile

Lilou 92: "Quand Basile a faim, n'importe quel truc qui bouge attire son attention. Je peux mettre le rat dans le terra, si je marche de l'autre coté dans la pièce, il va me suivre moi au lieu d'aller vers le rat XD D'ailleurs, il s'est déjà pris la vitre en pleine gueule parce qu'il essayait de me viser au lieu de viser le rat (du coup maintenant j'agite la proie avec un bras télescopique pour qu'il ne cherche pas pendant 3h)"

Vous dites: "j'agite la proie", de quoi parlez-vous?
Le rat, il est vivant? C'est lui qui se trouve au bout du bras téléscopique?

----------


## mallo

J'ai également des lézards. Un gecko Grossmanni et un couple de Crotaphytus Collaris.

Mon mâle, Crocus :



Fitia, la speedouille : 


Les deux :


Ma femelle gecko, Amarante  :

----------


## loulouk

> Les stresser non, il en faudrait beaucoup pour les stresser ces 2 là  (ce sont des prédateurs et non des proies et quand le terra était encore au sol, c'était les 1er à venir renifler la vitre du terra pour voir ce qu'il y avait derrière).
> Quand Basile a faim, n'importe quel truc qui bouge attire son attention. Je peux mettre le rat dans le terra, si je marche de l'autre coté dans la pièce, il va me suivre moi au lieu d'aller vers le rat XD D'ailleurs, il s'est déjà pris la vitre en pleine gueule parce qu'il essayait de me viser au lieu de viser le rat (du coup maintenant j'agite la proie avec un bras télescopique pour qu'il ne cherche pas pendant 3h)


le mien avait faim l'autre jour, je rentre la pince et direct il me saute dessus, heureusement c'était pas ma main 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Lilou 92: "Quand Basile a faim, n'importe quel truc qui bouge attire son attention. Je peux mettre le rat dans le terra, si je marche de l'autre coté dans la pièce, il va me suivre moi au lieu d'aller vers le rat XD D'ailleurs, il s'est déjà pris la vitre en pleine gueule parce qu'il essayait de me viser au lieu de viser le rat (du coup maintenant j'agite la proie avec un bras télescopique pour qu'il ne cherche pas pendant 3h)"
> 
> Vous dites: "j'agite la proie", de quoi parlez-vous?
> Le rat, il est vivant? C'est lui qui se trouve au bout du bras téléscopique?


les rats vivants sont posés dans le terra, les serpents se débrouillent ensuite, ils savent quoi faire
les rats qu'on agite au bout d'un bras ou d'une pince sont morts, c'est pour simuler un mouvement de la bestiole et inviter le serpent à se nourrir , la pince sert à ce que le serpent ne se trompe pas de proie dans l'action

----------


## Petite Etoile

Je trouve questionnant de donner un animal vivant à un serpent sur ce site de sauvetage des animaux, où l'on diffuse largement des mises en garde pour les chatons et autres animaux donnés par exemple sur le BC, et où des annonces sos pour des rats de laboratoire à sauver.

Mais on n'est plus à un paradoxe près.

Cela dit, merci d'avoir répondu honnêtement à mes questions.

----------


## loulouk

personne ne vient faire son marché sur rescue, et personne ne se vante de donner du vivant à ses reptiles (pour ceux qui en donnent ), je n’ai fait que répondre à ta question .
Après c'est comme tout, à partir du moment ou on a des animaux carnivores, on acceptes de répondre à leurs besoins biologiques

----------


## titia20090

Je rebondis sur le commentaire de Petite Etoile avec lequel je suis d'accord, en espérant qu'il soit possible justement d'entamer un débat sans que ça ne parte en sucette. 

Voici mon point de vue : 

J'ai personnellement beaucoup de mal à comprendre la détention d'animaux qui n'ont absolument pas besoin de nous pour vivre (poissons, serpents, araignées etc...). Est ce de la curiosité (je veux voir comment cet animal vit)?, une simple question d'esthétique (c'est joli un aqua ou un terra)? Autre chose qui m'échappe? 
N'importe quel serpent/araignée serait bien mieux dans la nature que derrière une prison vitrée... 
Ce ne sont jamais des espèces qu'on retrouve dans les sauvetages, il faut donc les ACHETER (et donc alimenter le business des animaleries). Certains n'hésitent pas à se faire livrer par la Poste, genre "je remplis mon panier en ligne et je me fais livrer à domicile" (sauf qu'on parle d'êtres vivants et non pas d'objets). 
Tout un questionnement autour de la nourriture également... Dans la nature, je pars du principe que les 2 animaux, le prédateur et la proie, ont leurs chances. Mettre un rat dans un terrarium revient à envoyer un taureau dans une arène... Aucune chance qu'il s'en sorte vivant. 

Du coup, tout comme Petite Etoile, j'ai beaucoup mal à comprendre comment on peut se dire de la PA, mais paradoxalement ACHETER des animaux qui n'étaient pas en danger et n'avaient absolument pas besoin de nous (et qui ont, pour beaucoup d'entre eux, été prélevés dans la nature), les enfermer dans des grandes boites pour le plaisir des yeux, et les nourrir avec d'autres animaux vivants qui n'ont même pas la possibilité de fuir. 

Voilà.... J'espère n'avoir froissé personne. Si un amateur de serpents qui se sent quand même investi dans la PA veut bien me donner son point de vue sur la question, ça m'intéresserait beaucoup de pouvoir échanger sur le sujet.

----------


## Delphane

Je ne suis pas spécialiste de reptiles, mais je ne crois pas qu'il soit beaucoup vendus de spécimen qui aient été prélevés dans la nature, déjà. Ne serait-ce que parce que c'est légalement très réglementé (et que si ce n'est pas légal, c'est ni plus ni moins que du trafic). De plus, il y a eu plusieurs appels à l'adoption ici pour des reptiles, même si effectivement c'est un "petit monde", et du coup, il n'y en a pas tous les 4 matins...

Pour la nourriture, perso, je ne pourrai pas donner de rongeurs, encore moins vivants (déjà parce que j'aime beaucoup les rongeurs aussi)... mais dans l'absolu, si on a un chat ou un chien, il mange aussi de la viande/du poisson, même si on ne lui donne pas forcément entier et encore moins vivant. Mais concrètement, la seule différence est plus psychologique...  :: 


Après, l'intérêt pour telle ou telle espèce est personnelle à chacun. Je ne pense pas posséder un jour une de ces espèces, parce que ce n'est pas forcément le genre de relation que j'aimerais nouer avec un animal... mais je peux comprendre qu'on les trouve beaux, fascinants, intéressants (après, j'adore regarder des docs sur les serpents venimeux...  :: ). Chacun son truc quoi... 
Perso, j'ai une fascination pour les rapaces et un de mes grands rêves (un jour peut-être, je sais pas comment ça marche...) serait de faire un stage de fauconnerie : je peux comprendre que ça choque certaines personnes (notamment ceux qui élèvent des pigeons par exemple), mais c'est comme ça...  ::  (et puis le grand mérite des prédateurs, c'est de nous rappeler que la Nature, c'est d'abord l'intrication permanente de la vie et de la mort, manger ou être manger, tuer ou être tuer, et pas OuiOuiLand...  ::  )

----------


## armandine

ENTIEREMENT d'accord avec titia20090. Moi j'adore les rats, les souris, les cochons d'inde et les chatons. Et maintenir un animal dans un petit espace de verre ne doit certainement pas lui apporter beaucoup de bonheur. Je trouve cela vraiment inadmissible de maintenir ces animaux en captivité ( identique à un bocal pour un poisson rouge ) sans parler de ceux qui se délecte du spectacle des repas avec des animaux vivants. Bref, on est loin de la PA effectivement et on frôle pour certain la cruauté, le sadisme et dans tous les cas, on est totalement dans l'irresponsabilité et le manque de respect pour les conditions de vie de ces animaux.

----------


## lily130/8

alors je vais essayer de te répondre. Il s'agit d'une passion, donc assez difficile à expliquer. La plupart des espèces commercialisées sont nées en captivité (c'est le cas de tous mes reptiles actuels). Donc je me dis que si ce n'est pas moi qui l'achète, ce sera de toutes façons quelqu'un d'autre, qui ne lui donnera peut être pas d'aussi bonnes conditions de vie. Mes reptiles ne viennent pas d'animaleries donc ce trafic n'est pas encouragé. Ils viennent d'éleveurs passionés, qui élèvent leurs reptiles dans de bonnes conditions. Pourquoi les reptiles? simplement parce qu'ils me fassinent, j'aime les voir évoluer, se balader, les interractions entre les différents spécimens... les voir naître aussi puisque je fais un peu de repro. Concernant le nourrisage, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais en remplissant la gamelle de son chien ou chat on ne laisse pas non plus de chance aux animaux présents dans ses croquettes (ou autre alimentation)... donc je ne vois pas de réelle différence. Je nourris mes serpents aux rats décongelés, mes lézards sont nourris aux insectes vivants (blattes, vers, grillons) et j'ai pas mal d'espèces qui mangent également des purées de fruits.

Donc voilà, j'entretien aucun business puisque j'achète qu'à des particuliers, en ayant vu leurs installations. Alors oui j'ai un peu de mal avec le fait d'acheter un animal mais bon... je guette aussi les sauvetages mais ils sont très rares chez les reptiles. Et concernant l'alimentation mes serpents feront moins de victimes que mes chats en mangeant leurs croquettes. Hésite pas si tu as d'autres questions  :Smile:

----------


## loulouk

pour ma part je vais faire très court comme réponse, pas que le débat ne mintéresse pas, c'est juste que le sujet a été tellement abordé qu'on sait tous qu'on tourne de toute façon en rond, les pro reptiles d'un cité et les autre de l'autre 

personnellement tous mes animaux viennent de refuges ou assos, sauf mes reptiles que jai acheté ( excepté une petite pythonne que jai récupéré dans un refuge qui n'avait pas les installations et ne savaient pas du tout quoi faire avec ) , entre autre une viridis, que jai déjà affichée, pourquoi ? parce qu'en chercher un à l'adoption c'est un peu comme chercher une licorne en fait 

jai une grande fascination pour les reptiles en tout genre ( même si comme tout à chacun je dois me limiter faute de place ), non ils ne sont pas malheureux dans leur maison de verre, le reptile n'a rien d'un mammifère, il ne répond qu'à ses besoins primaires , non ils ne sont pas nés dans la nature, 
il faut arrêter de croire que les terrariophiles sont monstres sanguinaires, psychotiques et sadiques et irresponsables, ( les cas isolés bien sur ça existe ) mais la plupart d'entre nous se decarcassent pour leur offrir un milieux de vie optimal, pourquoi des cages de verre ? justement pour pouvoir reproduire un biotope , rien à voir avec le bocal à poisson rouge degueulasse 

je suis VG et jai choisis de vivre avec des animaux carnivores, j'assume mes choix, et oui eux aussi doivent manger, maintenant si demain ils réclament des carottes, pas de soucis , 
je suppose que vous avez des chiens et des chats ? eux aussi mangent de la viande ou vous vous contentez de leur donner de la laitue ?

----------


## lily130/8

> ENTIEREMENT d'accord avec titia20090. Moi j'adore les rats, les souris, les cochons d'inde et les chatons. Et maintenir un animal dans un petit espace de verre ne doit certainement pas lui apporter beaucoup de bonheur. Je trouve cela vraiment inadmissible de maintenir ces animaux en captivité ( identique à un bocal pour un poisson rouge ) sans parler de ceux qui se délecte du spectacle des repas avec des animaux vivants. Bref, on est loin de la PA effectivement et on frôle pour certain la cruauté, le sadisme et dans tous les cas, on est totalement dans l'irresponsabilité et le manque de respect pour les conditions de vie de ces animaux.


tu es herpétologue pour affirmer cela?
Les tailes de terrarium recommandés ont longuement été étudiés par des professionnels qui ont étudié pendant des années les comportements des reptiles en captivité. 
Tu es aquariophile si je me trompe pas? je vois pas vraiment la différence...
Quant aux sadiques que sont les terrariophiles, pour en connaître un paquet je peux te dire que je n'en connais aucun qui aime voir une proie se faire tuer. Je dis pas que ça n'existe pas, mais je peux affirmer que ce milieu est très sain contrairement à ce que certains font croire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et à part ça mes chats et chiens viennent de refuges et assos, et je passe toutes mes soirées à trapper la centaine de chats errants qui trainent en bas de chez moi, donc oui je pense faire parti de la PA

----------


## loulouk

je suis pas certaine que la mort de la vache conduite à l'abattoir ( ce qui inclus les mauvais traitements, le transport éprouvant et ses conditions d'élevage ) soit plus reluisante que la souris mise à mort par un serpent ( quelques secondes et seulement 1 x par semaine en moyenne pour ceux qui nourrissent au vivant )

----------


## titia20090

Delphane : oh si détrompe-toi, il y en a plein, ce n'est pas tant réglementé que ça le prélèvement dans la nature (tout dépend des espèces) . 
Les sites ne s'en cachent même pas. Exemple au hasard pris à l'instant sur Google : 
Le site reptiligne précise, je le cite " grande majorité des animaux proposés sont nés en captivité de nos centres délevage Reptilis et NHReptiles*.* Nous proposons aussi des animauxde différents partenaires éleveurs et fermes délevage du monde entier ainsi que certains animaux prélevé dans la nature. La provenance de lanimal est clairement indiquée sur la fiche dinformations".

Tu as également les abréviations suivantes qui se retrouvent sur pas mal sur les sites de reptiles en ligne et qui indiquent la provenance :     CB : captive born (né en captivité)   
  CBB : captive born and breed (reproduit et né en captivité)   
  WC : wild caught (capturé en nature)   
  CH : captive hatch (les bébés sont nés en captivité, mais la mère a été prélevée dans la nature alors qu'elle était gestante). 

Lily : merci d'avoir pris la peine de répondre. Je peux bien évidemment comprendre la fascination. Je reconnais que ce sont des animaux très intéressants à observer. 
Mais justement, qui dit passion ne dit-il pas "amour inconsidéré pour ces animaux"? Cette passion devrait au contraire pousser les amateurs à aller les observer dans leurs milieux naturels, à les protéger, mais pas à le retenir en captivité dans un espace réduit. 

Pour l'alimentation et la comparaison chien/chat.... La différence se trouve selon moi justement dans la capacité de l'animal à se débrouiller sans l'aide de l'homme. Les chats/chiens domestiqués ne sont pas capables de survivre dans la nature. Il suffit de voir l'état de ceux qui sont largués sur la route des vacances chaque année. Donc ils ont BESOIN de nous. Et comme ils sont effectivement carnivores et que, surtout on vit en appart/en ville, ils n'ont pas la possibilité de se nourrir seuls, il faut bien en passer par les croquettes, ou la patée, ou le barf. 
Ce qui n'est absolument pas le cas des serpents, araignées etc... 

Je ne sais pas si je suis très claire dans mes propos. 

Edit : Loulouk : loin de moi l'idée de penser que les amateurs de reptiles sont des tarés sadiques ou que sais-je encore. 
Et j'imagine bien qu'on peut reproduire un biotope quasi à la perfection. C'est plutôt l'histoire de la taille qui aurait tendance à attirer mon attention (terrarium vs espace naturel), mais j'ai bien lu ton argument "non ils ne sont pas malheureux dans leur maison de verre, le reptile n'a rien d'un mammifère, il ne répond qu'à ses besoins primaires " . 
Je ne veux juger personne, mais juste échanger des points de vue pour mieux nous comprendre.

----------


## armandine

lily130/8 Tu ne vois pas la différence avec l'aquariophilie...... je sauve des poissons rouges et des poissons japonais qui vivent/survivent dans des conditions misérables, dans des volumes inadmissibles (une des poissonnes japonaises que quelqu'un a réussi à sauver et que j'ai recuillie ne pouvait même plus bouger dans son bocal tellement il était petit) et qui souffrent. Je suis passionnée par les poissons MAIS Je n'achète pas de poissons pour ne pas justement faire fructifier cet horrible commerce qui provoque des milliers de morts et tellement de souffrance pour ces pauvres animaux. Mes poissons japonais sont dans un 400 L. Mes poissons rouges que j'ai sauvé d'un 9 l où ils étaient en train de mourir, sont passés du 400 l de la maison à un somptueux bassin d'une amie (malheureusement je n'ai pas la place pour en avoir un et il serait très très grand) car le 400 l devenait trop petits pour eux.  Pour moi, c'est de la protection animale. Et si tu as d'autres questions sur les poissons.....
En ce qui concerne les patées pour chien et pour chat, effectivement, comme ils sont carnivores, cela serait de la maltraitance et du non respect de leur imposer une alimentation végétarienne. Mais je n'achète pas des souris ou des oiseaux pour ensuite les mettre sous le nez de mes chats pour qu'une chasse collective s'organise. J'essaye au contraire de sauver toute vie animale menacée par les griffes de mes félins (araignées, papillons......).
Et heureusement que les détenteurs de reptiles sur Rescue font de la protection animale par rapport aux autres espèces.......

----------


## lily130/8

> Delphane : oh si détrompe-toi, il y en a plein, ce n'est pas tant réglementé que ça le prélèvement dans la nature (tout dépend des espèces) . 
> Les sites ne s'en cachent même pas. Exemple au hasard pris à l'instant sur Google : 
> Le site reptiligne précise, je le cite " grande majorité des animaux proposés sont nés en captivité de nos centres d’élevage Reptilis et NHReptiles*.* Nous proposons aussi des animauxde différents partenaires éleveurs et fermes d’élevage du monde entier ainsi que certains animaux prélevé dans la nature. La provenance de l’animal est clairement indiquée sur la fiche d’informations".
> 
> Tu as également les abréviations suivantes qui se retrouvent sur pas mal sur les sites de reptiles en ligne et qui indiquent la provenance :   •  CB : captive born (né en captivité)   
> •  CBB : captive born and breed (reproduit et né en captivité)   
> •  WC : wild caught (capturé en nature)   
> •  CH : captive hatch (les bébés sont nés en captivité, mais la mère a été prélevée dans la nature alors qu'elle était gestante). 
> 
> ...


ok je comprend mieux ton point de vue. concernant "l'espace réduit" il en est de même pour les chats d'appartement par exemple... tu es contre aussi? concernant l'espace recommandé pour chaque espèce, il a été étudié en fonction de la taille de l'animal et de ses moeurs. J'ai certains lézards, qui avec une espace beaucoup plus grand ne l'exploiteraient pas et resteraient dans un coin. certains reptiles peuvent également stresser dans un trop grand espace, ou ne pas réussir à trouver leur nourriture. Et je ne suis pas sûre que ce genre de spécimens nés en captivité survivraient dans la nature.
aller les observer dans leur milieu naturel j'aimerai beaucoup mais ce n'est pas le même budget... l'endroit qui m'intéresserait le plus serait la nouvelle calédonie... un jour peut être mais c'est pas donné.



> lily130/8 Tu ne vois pas la différence avec l'aquariophilie...... je sauve des poissons rouges et des poissons japonais qui vivent/survivent dans des conditions misérables, dans des volumes inadmissibles (une des poissonnes japonaises que quelqu'un a réussi à sauver et que j'ai recuillie ne pouvait même plus bouger dans son bocal tellement il était petit) et qui souffrent. Je suis passionnée par les poissons MAIS Je n'achète pas de poissons pour ne pas justement faire fructifier cet horrible commerce qui provoque des milliers de morts et tellement de souffrance pour ces pauvres animaux. Mes poissons japonais sont dans un 400 L. Mes poissons rouges que j'ai sauvé d'un 9 l où ils étaient en train de mourir, sont passés du 400 l de la maison à un somptueux bassin d'une amie (malheureusement je n'ai pas la place pour en avoir un et il serait très très grand) car le 400 l devenait trop petits pour eux.  Pour moi, c'est de la protection animale. Et si tu as d'autres questions sur les poissons.....


ok donc la différence se trouve dans l'achat de l'animal. mais c'est toi qui critiquais le fait de "maintenir un animal dans un petit espace de verre". Ce n'est pas de que tu fais? tu vas me dire non car un 400L ce n'est pas petit. Mais moi je ne te parle pas de taille mais d'espace recommandé pour une espèce. On dit souvent "au moins 50L pour un poisson rouge", il en est de même pour les reptiles, il y a des recommandations de tailles de terrariums, basées sur des études.

----------


## armandine

Oui, mais justement 50 l pour un PR, ce n'est pas suffisant du tout. C'est juste un volume minimal pour essayer d'éviter que les gens ne les fourguent dans des volumes plus petits. Ce n'est pas "une mesure scientifique". Il faut le plus de place possible, un point c'est tout. Et un poisson rouge adulte dans 50 l, c'est de la torture car les poissons adultes font au moins 15 à 20 cm. C'est pourquoi les bassins sont importants. Mais comme la plupart des poissons rouges achetés meurent tout petit car maintenu dans des conditions minables, personne ne peut s'apercevoir que même un 400 l ou un 800 l ne leur suffisent plus. Et si je les recueille c'est pour leur offrir le maximum de place. Il n'y aurait aucun poisson rouge en souffrance, je n'aurais pas de poisson dans un aquarium. Mais malheureusement ce n'est pas le cas et c'est pour cela que j'ai acheté des 400 L. Pour essayer de les retirer de leur détresse. Et crois moi que je suis malheureuse de ne pas pouvoir avoir un bassin immense qui me permettrait de faire plein de sauvetage et de faire de rendre des poissons enfin heureux pour une longue vie

----------


## titia20090

> concernant "l'espace réduit" il en est de même pour les chats d'appartement par exemple... tu es contre aussi?


Tout dépend! (ouaiiiis je sais je suis chiante avec mes avis jamais tranchés!!)

Si c'est pour sauver des loulous qui crèvent de faim, de froid, de coryza dehors, ou bien qui attendent en fourrière le délai avant euthanasie, oui bien sûr, l'appartement c'est le paradis! 
Si c'est pour enlever un chat libre vivant sur un site protégé et nourri quotidiennement (identifié, stérilisé et soigné si besoin) pour le caler dans un 30m2 dont il ne sortira jamais, je suis contre.

Au final on en revient toujours au même....  Est ce que la situation que je propose va améliorer les conditions de vie de l'animal ou au contraire les dégrader? Selon la réponse, ça vaut le coup ou pas. 

Bien noté cependant sur le fait que certains reptiles peuvent stresser dans des espaces trop grands, ou tout simplement n'ont pas besoin d'un territoire très vaste. Ca se tient tout à fait! 

En revanche les trucs "spécialement conçus pour", je m'en méfie quand même beaucoup (suffit de voir les mini bocaux soit disant spécialement conçus pour les combattants qu'on trouve en animalerie, ou les cages spécialement conçues pour les hamsters qui ne font que 30cmx40cm etc). Et justement, vu que les reptiles ne sont pas des mammifères, c'est sûrement encore plus difficile de comprendre et de bien cerner leurs besoins (un chien qui souffre, on le voit tout de suite. Un chat malade, un seul regard suffit. Pas sûre qu'on puisse aussi bien détecter le ressenti d'une espèce si différente de la notre...). Après j'imagine aussi que les vrais passionnés savent faire la part des choses....

----------


## mallo

Les reptiles c'est effectivement une passion qui ne s'explique pas. Jusque là j'étais contre détenir tout animal sans le faire sortir  (chat en appart y compris). 
J'ai changé d'avis concernant les reptiles mais je pense que je ne pourrait jamais passer le cap des serpents car j'aime trop les rongeurs pour ça. Je m'arrête aux lézards, les grillons c'est déjà beaucoup me demander.
Perso je me suis faite avoir concernant ma gecko, parce que oui elle vient d'animalerie mais que le pire (et je ne l'ai su qu'après), elle n'est pas née en captivité. Les animaleries ont le droit de vendre du sauvage, à condition qu'il ne s'agit pas de la faune française et ils ne sont pas obligés de le mentionner lors de la vente.

----------


## lilou 92

Oula, le débat   Je lis tout et vais essayer de répondre à tout le monde

----------


## mallo

Bon courage  ::

----------


## lilou 92

> Lilou 92: "Quand Basile a faim, n'importe quel truc qui bouge attire son attention. Je peux mettre le rat dans le terra, si je marche de l'autre coté dans la pièce, il va me suivre moi au lieu d'aller vers le rat XD D'ailleurs, il s'est déjà pris la vitre en pleine gueule parce qu'il essayait de me viser au lieu de viser le rat (du coup maintenant j'agite la proie avec un bras télescopique pour qu'il ne cherche pas pendant 3h)"
> Vous dites: "j'agite la proie", de quoi parlez-vous?
> Le rat, il est vivant? C'est lui qui se trouve au bout du bras téléscopique?


La règle n°1 en térrariophilie, c'est de ne JAMAIS DONNER DU VIVANT à un serpent. Oui c'est le rat au bout du bras télescopique mais oui il est mort (ce sont des rats que j'achète congelés en animalerie)
Cette règle est faite pour 2 raisons :
1. parce que c'est barbare pour le rongeur. Et comme tu peux le voir dans la photo de mon profil, j'adore aussi les rats, j'ai élevé une 10aine de rats étant jeune, je trouve que ce sont des animaux extraordinaires, très intelligents et tout aussi attachant, comme tous les animaux d'ailleurs. 
2. parce que c'est dangereux pour les reptiles (j'ai travaillé 3 mois en clinique NAC et les serpents qui se font mordre par leur proie, ça arrive malheureusement donc non PAS DE VIVANT quand c'est possible)




> J'ai personnellement beaucoup de mal à comprendre la détention d'animaux qui n'ont absolument pas besoin de nous pour vivre


Un loup / chien / chat / furet /... n'a pas besoin de nous pour vivre. On les a domestiqué parce qu'on avait besoin d'eux (au départ) et qu'on aime vivre en leur compagnie (maintenant). Tu dis que la seule différence c'est que l'animal domestique a plus de chance de mourir dans la nature et c'est vrai. Mais un animal sauvage aussi, c'est la loi de la nature et j'ai vu des chiens retournés à l'état sauvage dans les DOMs ou des pays africains parce que personne ne s'en occupaient des chiens errants et ils se débrouillent (avec les risques que la liberté amène). Un serpent né en captivité, c'est pareil. Quelle chance a-t-il ?

Pour comprendre pourquoi vivre dans un terrarium ne leur fait pas de tord, il faut déjà comprendre un peu comment fonctionne un reptile dans la nature. Lorsqu'ils ont faim, ils vont se mettre en quête d'une proie. Le reste du temps, ils cherchent uniquement à fuir les prédateurs (il leur faut des cachettes) et à réguler leur température (aller d'un point chaud à un point froid). S'ils ont ça à disposition, ils ne chercheront pas à fuir. En revanche un serpent qui vit dans un lieu où les paramètres d'ambiance ne sont adaptées cherchera à s'évader pour rechercher la chaleur qui lui convient.

Pourquoi j'aime les serpents et j'aime en avoir chez moi ? Déjà pourquoi pas ? j'aime tous les animaux et les reptiles en font partie. J'ai eu des poissons rouges en bassin et, au même titre que le jour où j'ai été triste de les voir partir après de longues années à les avoir soigné, je serais triste de voir partir mes serpents.




> ce ne sont jamais des espèces qu'on retrouve dans les sauvetages, il faut donc les ACHETER (et donc alimenter le business des animaleries). Certains n'hésitent pas à se faire livrer par la Poste, genre "je remplis mon panier en ligne et je me fais livrer à domicile" (sauf qu'on parle d'êtres vivants et non pas d'objets).


Le boa que j'ai chez moi a été abandonné à l'école vétérinaire par son propriétaire qui partait à l'étranger et on ne pouvait pas le garder là bas (manque de place) donc je l'ai récupéré.
Faut pas mettre tout le monde dans le même panier, un animal qu'on envoie par la poste, je cautionne pas ça non plus. Ni les échanges d'espèces pour la collection.. 




> pour beaucoup d'entre eux, été prélevés dans la nature


La France n'autorise pas l'importation d'espèces nées à l'état sauvage sans avoir les autorisations spécifiques, donc les reptiles qui sont possédés par des "particuliers" sont théoriquement tous nés en captivités.

----------


## mallo

Il est interdit de détenir un animal sauvage qui vit en France. Mais les importations ne sont pas inégales par contre. Ma gecko vient du Vietnam et elle est est sauvage....
Certains pays ont interdit l'exportation comme l'Australie. Les Pogonas sont entrés en France illégalement dans les années 70. Au jour d'aujourd'hui, ils sont donc tous nés en captivité

----------


## titia20090

Merci pour cette réponse complète et très intéressante lilou. 
En revanche pas convaincue par ta derniere phrase sur le prélèvement dans la nature (cf. Les exemples sur les sites internet ou même l'expérience personnelle de Mallo). 

Je suis loin de mettre tout le monde dans le même panier, c'est justement pour cela que j'ai lancé le débat.... Parce que je n'ai jamais discuté avec des passionnés de reptiles avant, et que ça m'intéressait de justement échanger et recevoir des contre arguments. 
Pour les chiens / chats qui retournent à l'état sauvage.... Mouais. Certains ne sont plus approchables par l'homme tant ils ont appris à se méfier, mais leur durée ne vie excède rarement 5ans dehors, c'est bien la preuve que dans le monde d'aujourd'hui (avec ses habitations, ses routes, ses espaces de chasse réduits etc...), ils ne peuvent pas survivre sans nous. 
Après je veux bien entendre qu'un serpent né en captivité ne saura pas non plus se débrouiller dehors si on le relâche cash pistache. 
Mais après c'est un peu comme les rats d'animalerie, plus on en achète plus ils en produisent. Est ce que c'est bien justement de faire de la repro et de rendre de nouvelles espèces dépendantes de nous? 
On arrête la si vous le souhaitez, je ne veux pas pourrir le topic avec un débat que vous avez apparemment déjà eu plusieurs fois.  Je remercie encore une fois toutes celles qui ont pris le temps de me répondre calmement et gentiment.

----------


## lilou 92

> Il est interdit de détenir un animal sauvage qui vit en France. Mais les importations ne sont pas inégales par contre. Ma gecko vient du Vietnam et elle est est sauvage....
> Certains pays ont interdit l'exportation comme l'Australie. Les Pogonas sont entrés en France illégalement dans les années 70. Au jour d'aujourd'hui, ils sont donc tous nés en captivité


Oui il y a le problème des animaleries qui importent légalement et ne spécifient pas toujours l'origine, mais aujourd'hui la grande majorité des animaux détenus par les particuliers sont nés en captivité.

----------


## mallo

Malheureusement personne n'a fait de l'élevage de Gecko Grossmanni.

----------


## lilou 92

> Merci pour cette réponse complète et très intéressante lilou. 
> En revanche pas convaincue par ta derniere phrase sur le prélèvement dans la nature (cf. Les exemples sur les sites internet ou même l'expérience personnelle de Mallo).


Je me suis peut être mal exprimée, ce que je veux dire c'est que pour importer, il faut une autorisation spécifique (ce qu'ont certaines animaleries comme la FT ou ce que font certains grossistes) mais les éleveurs particuliers ne font que du nés en captivité. Après, la réglementation est assez complexe et change selon chaque espèce.

----------


## inari

Personnellement je trouve ça étrange d'accepter d'acheter des animaux de certaines espèces alors qu'on est contre pour d'autres espèces. D'autant plus que sans parler prélèvements dans la nature (je veux bien croire que ce soit une minorité ) on peut s'interroger clairement sur le bénéfice que tire de la vie domestique (je dis pas domestication parce qu'on peut pas parler à proprement parler d'animaux domestiqués dans ces cas ) des animaux qui n'ont eu aucune reellle relation avec l'homme (commensalité ou autre ) avant d'être "apprivoisé" (je pense aux reptiles, aux poissons mais aussi à certains rongeurs comme les hamsters dont la "domestication" est très récente). Autant je suis contre la repro pour les chats et chiens et cie mais je peux à la limite comprendre mais j'ai beaucoup plus de mal à comprendre qu'on cautionne la repro d'animaux de domestication très récente qui n'ont joué aucun rôle "eux même" dans leur domestication puisque pas de relation avec l'homme. Je comprends très bien qu'on puisse les trouver intéressant à observer (comme perso j'adore observer les hamsters mais je ne leur impose aucun contact parce que j'estime que c'est absolument pas dans leurs besoins) et vouloir faire un sauvetage mais les acheter ca me dépasse un peu. 
Pour leur alimentation par contre je comprend pas le problème non plus on donne de la viande à nos carnivores ... perso j'ai un chat au barf/raw feeding, ca me fait mal au cœur quand je lui achète du lapin mais je sais bien que c'est très hypocrite de la part de mon cerveau vu que y a de la viande dans les croquettes de mes autres chats ...

----------


## lilou 92

Au commencement, la domestication d'une espèce n'a jamais pour vocation d'apporter du bénéfice à l'animal (loup / chat / putois) à part la "protection" par l'homme vis à vis des prédateurs. Je ne partage pas ton point de vue mais chacun son avis après tout. 

Pour vous, les filles (ou les gars d'ailleurs même si je n'en vois pas beaucoup), passionnées de reptiles, je voulais vous poster quelques photos de notre visite à la ferme des reptiles dans le sud de la France (mais j'ai oublié) donc je me rattrape (je ne vous poste pas toutes les photos mais quelques unes, ça donnera peut être envie à certaines d'aller visiter  :Smile:  ).  Ils n'exposent que des animaux nés en captivité. 

Python améthyste (simalia amethistina)



Boa constrictor du surinam (BCC)



Serpent chat vert (Boiga Cyanea) 



Serpent ratier du Texas (Pantherophis obsoletus lindheimeri) 



Mamba vert de l'Est (Dendroaspis angusticeps) 



Python tapis de Bredl (Morelia bredli)



Python à levres blanches (Liasis albertisi)




Python à tête noire (Aspidites melanocephalus)



Tortue géante d'Aldabra (Dipsochelys dussumieri)



Tortue hargneuse (Chelydra serpentina)

----------


## inari

Je n'ai pas dit que c'était le but de la domestication mais que certaines espèces avaient pris part à leur domestication (qui ne serait donc pas uniquement une décision délibérée de la part de l'humain ) et que ces espèces avaient des caractéristiques communes comme la neotenie que d'autres (comme les reptiles) ne possèdent pas.

----------


## titia20090

C'est quoi la neonetie? J'ai cherché sur Google mais rien trouvé.

----------


## inari

Néoténie (le t dans l'autre sens de celui que tu as mis  ::  ). C'est le fait que certaines espèces conservent des caractéristiques juvéniles à l'âge adulte comme le jeu. 
Les théories récentes en éthologie de la domestication vont dans le sens où les espèces domestiques ont "pris part", en quelques sortes à leur domestication, qu'il n'y a pas uniquement de relation de commensalité ou de parasitisme mais des caractères inhérents à l'espèce (par ex aux chiens et aux chats ou chevaux... ) qui les rendaient "plus domesticables" que les autres espèces  ::  
Je sais pas si je suis plus claire.

----------


## titia20090

Punaise je suis une dyslexique qui s'ignore je crois!

----------


## zezette épouse X

Tu les fabriques toi-même tes terras lily ?

----------


## lily130/8

> Tu les fabriques toi-même tes terras lily ?


Non pas le courage ^^ mes osb viennent de chez amazon et ceux en verre sont des exo terra pour la plupart.

----------


## lilou 92

j'avoue que les terras de amazon sont pas mal, ils sont pas chers et assez joli pour la plus part. Mais ils n'en font pas de plus d'1m50

----------


## zezette épouse X

Ok, et ils sont solides ? Je cherche du solide mais léger (et à part les HP à 400 balles le terra, je ne trouve rien...).

----------


## lily130/8

tu voudrai un terra de quelle taille? pour quelle espèce?

----------


## zezette épouse X

Soit 1m50 mais viserai plus de profondeur, soit 2m. Pour de l'aspidites ramsayi. J'ai l'adresse d'un mec qui fait du sur-mesure (ça c'est encore mieux), mais j'ai collecté que 2 avis : un positif, un plutôt négatif, donc... ça m'aide pas !

----------


## lily130/8

Mes osb je les ai depuis pas très longtemps mais ils me paraissent bien solides. Assez légers effectivement. c'est 100€ pour un terra de 150cm.

----------


## loulouk

punaise ça fait pas cher, le mien m'avait coûté la peau du derche  :: 
la prochaine fois si je suis pas trop préssée j'irais sur internet au lieu d'aller en boutique

----------


## lily130/8

et c'est 60€ pour un terra de 120*60*60  :Smile:

----------


## lilou 92

Celui que j'ai construit avec mon ami nous a couté 250 €   mais il a les dimensions parfaites. C'est dommage qu'ils fassent pas plus grand sur Amazone

----------


## lily130/8

> Celui que j'ai construit avec mon ami nous a couté 250 €   mais il a les dimensions parfaites. C'est dommage qu'ils fassent pas plus grand sur Amazone


il te faudrait quelle taille? 1m50 c'est déjà bien ^^
j'en achèterai un de 2m quand ma tegu sera plus grande 
il y en a de 2m ici à 119€ : http://www.terra-discount.fr/4221478...b?catid=551830
mais je sais pas ce qu'ils valent

----------


## zezette épouse X

Je ne suis pas fana de l'OSB, je préfère encore le verre (mais là j'en peux plus de mes terras en verre, c'est trop lourd, trop fragile, et ça ne retient pas très bien la chaleur, heureusement qu'il fait bon chez moi).

----------


## loulouk

j'iaun OSB pour mon PR, par contre taux d'hygro élevé oblige mon viridis est dans un terra en verre

----------


## lilou 92

> il te faudrait quelle taille? 1m50 c'est déjà bien ^^
> j'en achèterai un de 2m quand ma tegu sera plus grande 
> il y en a de 2m ici à 119 : http://www.terra-discount.fr/4221478...b?catid=551830
> mais je sais pas ce qu'ils valent


Ah, ils sont bien ceux là. J'en ai un d'1m75 de long actuellement et pour le moment je n'ai pas la place pour en acheter un plus grand mais si un jour je déménage, je prendrais plus grand.

Le verre c'est bien pour les petits volumes, mais des que tu prends du 1m20 ou plus, c'est difficile à chauffer :/  L'osb je trouve ça super pour les pythons / boa, tu peux accrocher facilement le décor et les lampes, ça retient bien la chaleur etc... par contre niveau nettoyage c'est chiant. il faut vernir et ici on a fait un "double fond" au cas où il faudrait changer la plaque du sol parce qu'elle se salit vite, même avec une bonne dose de litière.

----------


## zezette épouse X

Ouep, étant une adepte des câbles, cette histoire de double-fond à faire me soûle aussi /pas bricolo pour un sou  ::

----------


## loulouk

je chauffais mon ancien terra par le fond, j'avais enroulé le câble en escargot et collé une paroie en verre par dessus pour éviter les brûlures, ma gut passait son temps à s'enfouir dans le sable

----------


## zezette épouse X

J'ai trouvé un terra, LE terra que je cherchais depuis des mois : hp terra pvc blanc, 10 mm, 150*60*50. Ça s'est passé très rapidement, je l'ai vu sur Leboncoin hier matin, je suis allée le chercher cet aprèm. 240 euros au lieu de 416 neuf, il est en super état, la nana trop sympa, je suis ravie, et ma bestiole va être bien  ::

----------


## lily130/8

c'est pour quelle espèce?  :Smile:  les hp terra sont top mais il faut trouver une bonne occas, tu as eu de la chance!

----------


## mallo

Perso j'ai deux terra en osb de 120 cm. Un désertique et un tropical. Et bien je me suis plus enquiquiner avec le désertique au final. Pour celui ci, lampe raptor et néon uv. Pour l'autre, tapis chauffant et lampe uv.

Sinon il y avait des promos cet été sur Amazon pour des terra en verre de 140 cm. Ils étaient dans les 40 euros

----------


## zezette épouse X

Toujours la même : Aspidites ramsayi. Oui, je crois que d'aussi loin que je m'en souvienne, ça fait genre 1 an et demi que je cherche (bon au début c'était juste un caprice "c'est beau, je veux", là ça devenait un peu urgent, la bestiole ayant grandi).

----------


## mallo

Photos du terra please ??

----------


## zezette épouse X

En bonus, puisque la photo était sur ma carte sd, voici ma regius (qui grimpe ! en mode je ne sais pas trop comment me mettre pour tenir sur une branche  :: )

----------


## mallo

Ah ouai il est balèse et pas mal. Hâte de le voir rempli...
Jolie bête lol

----------


## lily130/8

Il est vraiment beau!

Mes regius grimpent beaucoup aussi ^^

----------


## zezette épouse X

Je lutte sans arrêt sur les forums de terrario pour montrer aux gens que les regius (comme bon nombre d'espèces dites terrestres) peuvent grimper si on leur en offre l'occasion. Mais bon, je crois que c'est peine perdue, au final ça en arrange beaucoup de se dire que ça ne grimpe pas, comme ça on les fout dans des racks de 20 cm de hauteur sans remord...

----------


## loulouk

le mien grimpe aussi beaucoup, et c'est aussi le champion du pétage de gueule dans la gamelle de flotte  ::

----------


## zezette épouse X

Ah bah ça, combien de fois je suis réveillée la nuit par des BOUM...  ::

----------


## mallo

> Je lutte sans arrêt sur les forums de terrario pour montrer aux gens que les regius (comme bon nombre d'espèces dites terrestres) peuvent grimper si on leur en offre l'occasion. Mais bon, je crois que c'est peine perdue, au final ça en arrange beaucoup de se dire que ça ne grimpe pas, comme ça on les fout dans des racks de 20 cm de hauteur sans remord...


Pour ça que je ne vais plus sur ces forums. Un monde d'hommes où nous sommes considérées comme des nullasses. Même si ces messieurs n'osent pas nous le dire franc

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Un petit forum où l'on peut parler de tout (crée par miss Cactusse) : 
http://bestioles.forumactif.org/

----------


## zezette épouse X

Ça dépend des forums... Tous ne sont pas équivalents en terme d'apports, et de personnalités qui les fréquentent. J'étais inscrite sur plein de forums au début, pis au fil des années j'ai restreint pour n'en garder que 3-4.

----------


## lily130/8

moi je suis chez les dragons d'asgard, et je le trouve bien. la plupart ont une vraie éthique et font des terras qui font rêver

----------


## cactusse

> Pour ça que je ne vais plus sur ces forums. Un monde d'hommes où nous sommes considérées comme des nullasses. Même si ces messieurs n'osent pas nous le dire franc
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Un petit forum où l'on peut parler de tout (crée par miss Cactusse) : 
> http://bestioles.forumactif.org/

----------


## mallo

Hi hi hi  ::

----------


## cactusse

Pour ce post,je n ai jamais eus de lezards mais j ai litteralement ete elevee avec des serpents et des tortues(j ai actuellement une thamnophis,faute de place je ne peux accueillir d autres reptiles,c est un serpent piscivore)

----------


## lily130/8

aquariophile avec un thamnophis j'aurai pas imaginé ^^

----------


## cactusse

Oui il est nourrit au filet,cuisses de grenouille...et alevins deformes,il y en a pas mal

----------


## zezette épouse X

Je reviens de bourse, j'ai acheté quelques bricoles  ::

----------


## mallo

La chance  !

----------


## zezette épouse X

C'était pas trop loin, dans le 78 ;-)

----------


## dedel

Pas de reptile chez moi mais une jolie rencontre ce matin pendant la balade :



- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## loulouk

zezette photos ?

----------


## zezette épouse X

J'ai pas pris de photos des bestioles, parce que bon, regius phasés and co, mais je peux vous montrer ce que j'ai acheté :



Le gros tronc, je ne sais pas à qui il va servir, mais je le trouvais sympa. 
Et j'ai aussi ramené de la nourriture à un prix défiant toute concurrence.

----------


## mallo

Le gros tronc donne le moi sinon  ::

----------


## loulouk

le gros tronc j'en ait un tout pareil ici, le gros adore

----------


## lily130/8

> Le gros tronc donne le moi sinon


c'est ce que j'allais dire, j'en ai justement besoin pour ma tégu  :Stick Out Tongue: 
mais bon ça attendra Arras!

----------


## cactusse

L une de mes bestioles:

----------


## zezette épouse X

Top !

Quelle espèce ?

----------


## cactusse

C est un damon variegatus

----------


## zezette épouse X

Et quels sont les paramètres de maintenance ?

----------


## lilou 92

on en avait un dans la salle reptile mais ça m'a toujours fait un peu peur les arachnides

----------


## cactusse

Bonjour c est assez facile,un fauna(il est encore petit)de la fibre de coco comme substrat,une ecorce assez haute pour qu il puisse se suspendre lors de la mue,on humidifie bien les parois avec un vaporisateur et pour le repas des micros grillons(5 ou 6/semaine a ce stade!)

je suis aussi arachnophobe pour ce qui concerne les tégénaires mais Anatole ne ressemble pas trop a une araignée en fait,il se déplace sur le cote comme un crabe(a ce propos j ai aussi un crabinou geosesarma)

la fiche de maintien faite "maison"(ça peut depanner ceux qui veulent tenter l aventure damon):

http://bestioles.forumactif.org/t570...mon-variegatus

le crabe:



je vous ferai des photos de mes autres bebetes adorées ce week end car etant en stage je n ai que 30 mn dans le cyber

----------


## zezette épouse X

Je profite des derniers jours de vacs pour avancer sur le terra.

Construction d'un faux plancher ; pour la partie du dessus (celle qui sera en contact direct avec la bête) : plaque d'isorel coupée aux 2/3 du terra, surélevée par des tasseaux en bois :

Côté pile :




Côté face :




Puis balade en forêt pour aller chercher quelques branches :

----------


## babul94

Bonjour amis des reptiles.
Est-ce que quelqu'un parmi vous pourrait me dire de quelle espèce est ce serpent, si c'est "normal" d'en trouver un en région parisienne (en ville) et s'il est potentiellement dangereux pour des chats ?
Précision : ce serpent fait plus d'un mètre de long. Désolée pour la qualité de la photo, il s'est vite faufilé et planqué.



Merci !

----------


## zezette épouse X

On dirait de l'Orthriophis, sans certitude parce qu'il manque la bande noire sous l'oeil. Si c'est bien ça, aucun risque pour qui que ce soit.

Mais sans identification exacte de l'espèce, difficile d'écarter à 100 % la dangerosité. Enfin bon, quelqu'un qui a du vénom chez lui est capacitaire (normalement), très au fait de la sécurité maximale à apporter pour éviter à 99.9% tout risque d'évasion de son serpent (normalement). Donc inutile de psychoter  :: 

Tu l'as vu où exactement ? C'est sans doute quelqu'un qui l'a perdu, cette bestiole ne tiendra pas très longtemps si elle ne trouve pas un "point" chaud...

----------


## Anawel

Dans le doute n y touche pas
Il n y a pas que les capacitaires qui possèdent des bestioles vénimeuses,et justement si elles s échappent ils n iront pas le crier sur les toits

Tu peux appeler les pompiers qui sont équipés pour la capture(il sera conduit a la ferme tropicale ou dans un endroit de ce genre)

----------


## babul94

Merci pour vos réponses.
Alors on ne l'a vu qu'une fois fin juin, devant notre maison à Vitry sur Seine (à l'époque pas habitée depuis pas mal de temps). Il cherchait à entrer au sous-sol (par la fenêtre sur la photo) et il a aussi fait une tentative par la porte d'entrée.
On était en train de faire des travaux et ce jour là on a fait bcp de bruit et de vibrations au sol (destruction d'une chape) donc on s'est demandé si il ne vivait pas au sous-sol et que notre remue-ménage l'avait dérangé. 
On n'a par contre pas trouvé de trou ou autre par lequel il pouvait passer, et on ne l'a jamais revu depuis mais dans le doute, comme on habite sur place maintenant avec nos animaux (chats et tortue), on préférait savoir à quel type de serpent on avait affaire.
On a demandé aux voisins proches s'ils avaient perdu un serpent mais à priori non et personne d'autre ne l'a vu dans le secteur à priori.

----------


## monloulou

Pas du tout spécialiste ni amateur de serpent, celui-ci me fait penser à une couleuvre (d'esculape ?)

----------


## lily130/8

> Pas du tout spécialiste ni amateur de serpent, celui-ci me fait penser à une couleuvre (d'esculape ?)


j'aurai dit ça aussi!

----------


## cactusse

Es tu proche d un point d eau?

----------


## babul94

Ok merci. Je ne pensais pas que les couleuvres étaient aussi grandes, mais je ne pense pas en avoir déjà vu auparavant !
Donc du coup c'est plus "normal" d'en trouver en RP (quoi que...), et ce n'est pas un serpent potentiellement dangereux ce qui est plutôt rassurant.

Cactusse, il y a un vieux puit dans le jardin, on pense qu'il est asséché mais sans certitude car on ne voit pas le fond (les précédents occupants de la maison ont déversé dedans une grosse quantité de gravats, charbon etc et il y a même des arbustes qui y poussent) et on n'est pas descendu dedans. 
Tu penses que le serpent viendrait de ce puit ?

----------


## loulouk

ça explique surement sa présence oui, et oui certaines couleuvres peuvent être très grandes  ::

----------


## cactusse

> Ok merci. Je ne pensais pas que les couleuvres étaient aussi grandes, mais je ne pense pas en avoir déjà vu auparavant !
> Donc du coup c'est plus "normal" d'en trouver en RP (quoi que...), et ce n'est pas un serpent potentiellement dangereux ce qui est plutôt rassurant.
> 
> Cactusse, il y a un vieux puit dans le jardin, on pense qu'il est asséché mais sans certitude car on ne voit pas le fond (les précédents occupants de la maison ont déversé dedans une grosse quantité de gravats, charbon etc et il y a même des arbustes qui y poussent) et on n'est pas descendu dedans. 
> Tu penses que le serpent viendrait de ce puit ?


Oui si c est une couleuvre

----------


## cactusse

Photo de 2012,j ai vendu mes 2 couples,gutt anéry/classique et régius et les rejetons gutt lors de mon déménagement car le terra s est cassé  :Frown:   :Frown:  j avais embarqué les oeufs fraichement pondus dans un aquarium transformé en couveuse,et je les ai vendus a leurs naissances dans mon nouvel appartement car juste un petit fauna et pas les moyens a ce moment avec tous les frais de racheter du matos

----------

